

Ask YC:  "Think out loud" - like twitter/justin.tv but audio-based and for your thoughts.  Good idea? - amichail

The idea is to reveal what people are thinking about at this very moment.  It's sort of like twitter/justin.tv but for your thoughts.  And perhaps it would work better using audio than text.<p>For example, consider listening to what people are thinking while watching a TV show, solving a problem, chatting with their friends, etc.
======
ssharp
I think it's getting more difficult everyday to get people interested in
audio. Unless its music or some sort of premium content such as a quality
podcast, I just don't see people getting excited over it.

------
pchristensen
Isn't Twitter for your thoughts?

